# Which Sub-Compact Set would be the better choice?



## PlankflooR (Jun 29, 2006)

I want something a little smaller to do jobs around the house instead of my 19V set. Which of these have any of you have experience, and what are your thoughts?

Bosch:
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-CLPK27-...wer-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1302135711&sr=1-11

or

Hitachi:
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-KC10D...wer-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1302136157&sr=1-28


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't speak for the Bosch, but I LOVE my Hitachi impact driver. It might be the same ID in the Hitachi set you posted. You can buy the two of them -reconditioned- for much less.

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Hitachi_KC10DFL_10.8V_%2812V_Peak%29_2_Tool_Li-Ion_Combo_Kit_with_Carrying_Bag_%28Reconditioned%29___i1635.aspx


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the older versions of the bosch set and while they do a great job, the 10.8v lithium batteries don't work in cold weather (<40*F). My brother has the set that you posted from amazon (the 12v) and they have more torque then my set and work fine in colder weather.

In my opinion between the two I would go with Bosch, but i may be a bit biased as I have quite a few of their tools.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

I have the 10.8v set and use them for special (read: tight) situations. As a set for the average DIYer they should suffice, although the charge may not last as long as the the larger 18v models.

As for the Bosch brand itself I have the 10.8v, 18v and 36v cordless models, and except for a moment's carelessness on my part, I am very happy with them all.


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

i put my money on the Craftsman 19.2 (lithium) one..


----------



## PlankflooR (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. Haven't been on for a while because of work. I decided to go with the Bosch set, and they are great so far.


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

I have had my Bosch for about 6 months and have worked the S**t out of them and they have been great. You will love them. I have never had a battery issue as some have said but I have an extra couple of batteries and with the 30 min charge I have never run out.


----------

